# Oil light flashing/buzzing 91 Jetta oil light only



## towinghondas (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi I just picked up a 91 Jetta 1.8 8v It runs ok but the oil light always flashes. I found the oil pressure switch on the head and the one above the oil filter is thier a 3rd? Some of the parts websites state they have three. It doesnt sound like its rattleing or knocking no smoke etc. Only has 117k on it.
Thanks
Ray


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Oil light flashing/buzzing 91 Jetta oil light only (towinghondas)*

nope, only two. Put a gage on it to check actual oil press.


----------



## towinghondas (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Oil light flashing/buzzing 91 Jetta oil light only (ps2375)*

Thanks I will do that.
What should it be?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Oil light flashing/buzzing 91 Jetta oil light only (towinghondas)*

Dunno, don't have the manual for that year. You can check the swithes for their setpoints, it should be on the sensors in bar. One is 0.3 bar and the other is 1.8 bar. 


_Modified by ps2375 at 5:47 PM 2-8-2009_


----------



## towinghondas (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Oil light flashing/buzzing 91 Jetta oil light only (ps2375)*

Well I hooked the gauge to it. Hot at both locations is about 10 at an idle. At 3-4000rpm it is 40 to 50 lbs. 
So I am asking is it shot? I have no idea what oil weight is in it. It has been changed in the last 700 miles or so. 
Thanks for any help I am trying to figure out weather to part it out or try to sell it as is.,,


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Oil light flashing/buzzing 91 Jetta oil light only (towinghondas)*

Again, don't have the manual for it. Seems it should be higher at the filter stand than at the head.


----------



## stuston (Nov 1, 2006)

My car will buzz and light up if I'm not using 20W50. I tried switching to 10W40 after a mild rebuild and the weather was relatively cold, but still got the buzzer. Many others have attested to this as well. If the sensors seem good, I would make sure it's 20W50.


----------



## towinghondas (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: (stuston)*

Thanks I will try that.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (stuston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuston* »_My car will buzz and light up if I'm not using 20W50. I tried switching to 10W40 after a mild rebuild and the weather was relatively cold, but still got the buzzer. Many others have attested to this as well. If the sensors seem good, I would make sure it's 20W50.
 
That doesn't seem correct, I'm able to put 10W30 in either of my cars that I've rebuilt w/o having low oil press problems. Either bearings are worn or oil pump is worn or both. 20W50 oil in that situation is a patch, not a fix.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Oil light flashing/buzzing 91 Jetta oil light only (towinghondas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *towinghondas* »_Well I hooked the gauge to it. Hot at both locations is about 10 at an idle. At 3-4000rpm it is 40 to 50 lbs. 
So I am asking is it shot? I have no idea what oil weight is in it. It has been changed in the last 700 miles or so. 
Thanks for any help I am trying to figure out weather to part it out or try to sell it as is.,,

You're a few clicks shy although it's not that bad. Usually at startup it would be 15-29psi and gradually go up to about 90psi at above 2k rpm in operating temps. What you don't want is no pressure and too much pressure. I'll try finding my plastic TSB regarding Digi I Dynamic Oil Pressure Switches that I always see laying around maybe it has something for you. 

_Modified by atoson at 9:00 PM 2-9-2009_


_Modified by atoson at 4:53 AM 2-10-2009_


----------



## stuston (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_ 
That doesn't seem correct, I'm able to put 10W30 in either of my cars that I've rebuilt w/o having low oil press problems. Either bearings are worn or oil pump is worn or both. 20W50 oil in that situation is a patch, not a fix.

It's not an absolute problem, but it's pretty common. I agree, it probably is due to a worn oil pump. But I have never heard of anyone having a problem running 20W50, and it's a lot cheaper than replacing the pump periodically. I'm sure it also depends somewhat on your climate. JMHO


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (stuston)*

20/50W somehow makes a faint engine whine and tapping lifters in my VR6 till I switched to 5/30W.


----------



## BastardDuck (Dec 10, 2006)

Does the bulb`flash with key on engine off?


_Modified by BastardDuck at 11:03 PM 2-9-2009_


----------



## towinghondas (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: (BastardDuck)*

Yes it does. What does that mean?


----------



## brobs is back (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (atoson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atoson* »_20/50W somehow makes a faint engine whine and tapping lifters in my VR6 till I switched to 5/30W.

20/50 is way too thick for a vr


----------



## stuston (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (atoson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atoson* »_20/50W somehow makes a faint engine whine and tapping lifters in my VR6 till I switched to 5/30W.

List time I checked, the VR6 wasn't an 8 valve.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (stuston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuston* »_
List time I checked, the VR6 wasn't an 8 valve.

We all know that, just merely describing what happens to my 12V when I used 20/50W Amsoil specially during summer in Cali.







Only reason I used it was from 100*F+ temps thinking some advantage would come from it, maybe if it had a turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Figured id bump this pre historic thread. My 1.8 just started flashing the oil light. But seems to only do it after the motor is to full operating temp, and when i press my clutch in and when the rpm s drop to idle while i come to a coplete stop. Ne help would be awsome:thumbup:


----------

